
Unique visual stimulation may be new treatment for Alzheimer’s - adventured
http://news.mit.edu/2016/visual-stimulation-treatment-alzheimer-1207
======
ZeroFries
“It’s a big ‘if,’ because so many things have been shown to work in mice, only
to fail in humans."

I wonder how many effective human treatments are stopped because they don't
work in mice? If a drug trial fails at the mice stage, is any more human-level
research performed?

~~~
zajd
They have other animals that can take the place of mice if there's an adverse
reaction, like pigs and monkeys.

------
Hondor
Wouldn't it be an unfortunate accident of history if the same frequency works
for humans and having a mains frequency of 40 Hz would have automatically
prevented Alzheimer's through most people's daily exposure to CRT TV screens
and light bulbs.

~~~
sp332
Or if 60 hz is moderately effective, and the switch to LCD screens increased
the rate of severe cases.

------
sp332
The video says that one in three adults in the US will die of Alzheimer's or
dementia. But that doesn't match any data I could find. Heart disease and
cancer kill over half a million people per year, while Alzheimer's is around
100,000.

------
spraak
This sounds more like like it treats the symptoms than the cause, as I thought
that the cause of a disorder like this originates from the gut and it's
bacteria..

------
outworlder
Isn't this the whole premise of The Lawnmover Man?

